# Jenkins Rechte-Verwaltung



## MarcusS8 (20. Feb 2012)

Aloha,
wir haben mehrere Projekte in Jenkins drin und verwalten die Zugangsrechte über die projektbasierte Matrix. 
Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut, solange "echte Menschen" Zugang zu verschiedenen Projekten haben sollen.

Nun gibt es eine Reihe von Plugins, die eine komprimierte Info über den Status von Projekten anzeigen können, z.B. "WallDisplay" https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Wall+Display+Plugin

Auch das funktioniert recht hübsch, solange der entsprechende Nutzer über Leserechte für alle Projekte verfügt. Darin liegt aber auch das Problem: Einem quasi anonymen Nutzer Leserechte zum gesamten Sourcecode des Unternehmens zu geben ist etwas :autsch:

Letztlich braucht der Nutzer für WallDisplay den Wetterbericht eines Projekts, sonst nichts. Gibt es eine entsprechende Einstellmöglichkeit, die ich nun schon seit Tagen übersehe, oder ist das minimalste Zugriffsrecht wirklich "Lies den kompletten Quellcode des Unternehmens, kopiere ihn und nimm ihn mit nach Hause"? :shock:

Danke & Gruß
MarcusS8


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2012)

Unsere Einstellung ist:
-Anonyme User dürfen Jobs sehen
-Registrierte User dürfen Workspaces sehen und Jobs starten
-Spezielle User haben alle Rechte.

Wir verwenden zwar nicht das Wall Display, aber das eXtreme Feedback Panel. Funktional sind die ja sehr ähnlich. Bei uns funktioniert das problemlos. Welche Rechte hat anonymous bei euch denn?


----------



## MarcusS8 (21. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort.

Anonymous hat bei uns gar keine Rechte. Ich habe einen Nutzer explizit für das WallDisplay angelegt. Dieser hat systemweit das Recht "Allgemein -> Read" und "Ansichten -> Create, Configure"

In den Projekten hat der Nutzer dann jeweils das Recht "Job -> Read". Wenn ich in den Projekten das Read-Flag weglasse, kann der Nutzer auch den Wetterbericht nicht sehen.

Gruß
MarcusS8


----------



## Wildcard (21. Feb 2012)

Die Projektbasierte Matrix habe ich noch nicht verwendet. Kann man dort nicht als Wildcard dem Wall Display User für alle Jobs Read Permission geben? Wenn es sowieso einen dedizierten User gibt, sollte das ja kein größeres Problem sein.


----------

